# Competitions



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

A New Competition.

Place a Picture of Your Layout in this Thread.
We will Give an AWARD for the Best Scene Entered every Month.
( 1st to 28/31st GMT )
The Best Scene Votes will be counted from the amount of Posts of the Voters in the Voting Thread.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7788
There Will be a 1st, 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

if i understand anything in photo contests you will need to wait till you get all the entries and only then start the voting thread. that thread will be in form of a poll.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Giants,

Nothin' against fun layout pics and bragging rights, but who exactly is "we" ??? Not quite sure what your game plan is here.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Giants,
> 
> Nothin' against fun layout pics and bragging rights, but who exactly is "we" ??? Not quite sure what your game plan is here.
> 
> TJ



By we Dave means Me (spelled the w upside down)

Right Dave? Only in our Cosmic world.


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

*Get Your Picture In*

Hi All,
We = Me, Myself and I.

*JUNE 2011 PICTURE COMPETITION*

So let's have Your Picture/s in as there is only 9 Days to Go before the End of the Month.

Any Picture of Your Layout or Rolling Stock will do.
You can have a Second Different Picture.
if You are able - Edit the Name of Your Pictures to make it easy to Identify.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Any picture of my rolling stock you say?Can I have more then one entrie?

First Entrie








Second Entrie









If you need the engines in front of actual scenery on my layout I can do that as well but as is that is my contest entrie.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi gc53dfgc,
Generally we have 3 pictures of the same scene in different views, but for the First Competition We can have 1 or 2 different pictures per Entry.
When the Voting is done We add the Voting Points of your entries together.
So if you had 2 entries and One had 6 Votes and the Other had 3 votes, You will have 9 Votes towards your Total Competition Campaign.

Nice Pictures in this Competition


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

OK We need More Entries to the Competition,
Any of You have a Picture to Place Here?
Favourite Piece - All are Welcome for the Competition.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Boys

They must have been a site to see and hear back in their days.:thumbsup:


Great shot Shay.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shay ... unbelievable realism. You are da' man !!!

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys...one of my favorite shots...


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

OK. Here's one I like on the Bonita Grand Central. Hard to beat Shays BigBOy though. Pete


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes a Very Good Entry Norgale - The Competition is Voted by the Community and Your Entry is as Good as All Entries Here Now.

5 Days to Go before the June Voting Starts - so Get Your Winning Pictures In.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I think I will head out to the layout and get a shot of my newest arrivals running on it. Shays picture is quite the picture and going to be a real challenge for someone to beat.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Pete,

The old-fashioned hand cart in the station veranda is a great touch!

TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Thaks TJ,glad you like it. I'm pretty sure it came with the station kit from many years ago.


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

OK Guy's and Gal's,
Competition Entries Close at Midnight 06-30-2011 GMT.
So plenty of time to Take that Shot of Your Layout You like Best.
This Competition is Open Season - so any thing on Your Layout.


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

*JULY 2011 Picture Competition*

JULY 2011 PICTURE COMPETITION


So let's have Your Layout Picture/s in as there is only 29 Days to Go before the End of the Month.

Any Picture of Your Layout or Rolling Stock will do.

if You are able - Edit the Name of Your Pictures to make it easy to Identify.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

The June winners havn't been awarded yet and already July entries are wanted. Since there are five award catagories and only four pictures I guess we are all winners but so far I don't see how the voting takes place.This is a good idea but the organization needs to be refined. Pete


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

See the Voting at:-

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7788

then when the Votes are counted - The AWARDS


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

For the Fourth...


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

OK, Nice Entry in already,
6 Days to go.
Anymore Pictures for the July Picture Competition?


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

OK, Last Day.
Just Post a Picture here of Your Modelling Efforts.
We need at least 2 more for Second and Third Place.
Good Luck.
Competition Entries Close at Midnight 07-31-2011 GMT.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

*AUGUST Picture Competition*

AUGUST 2011 PICTURE COMPETITION

The Latest POLL indicates a Bridge and/or a Tunnel from Your Layout.

So let's have Your Bridge and/or a Tunnel Picture/s in This Thread as there is only 29 Days to Go before the End of the Month.

Any Picture of Your Layout or Rolling Stock in a Bridge and/or a Tunnel Scene will do.

if You are able - Edit the Name of Your Pictures to make it easy to Identify.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

My Rivarossi 4-8-8-2 Cab-forward on the Gulf Coast and Western club layout....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks neat, I guess you're jumping on the B/W bandwagon?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks neat, I guess you're jumping on the B/W bandwagon?


_"That's 'Sepia Toned' sir..."_ in his best snobbish voice....:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Needs more sepia but truly a great picture.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think most of the "seep" has seeped out of the picture.  I agree, great picture, but looks more B/W than sepia.


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

*Picture entries*

OK,
A Bump Here to Get More Competition Pictures in.
The More Pictures the Better. Dave I


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

my attempt at sepia.......S-2 Loco


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

Good Man Swiggy,
You have the Fireman Giving a Signal Too.
Can See what You mean about Sepia.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like a picture from 1950 to me. Good job. Pete


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Member's,
Let's have Your Model Bridge and/or a Tunnel Picture/s in This Thread as there is only 14 Days to Go before the End of the Month.

Any Picture/s of Your Layout or Rolling Stock in a Bridge and/or a Tunnel Scene will do.

if You are able - Edit the Name of Your Pictures to make it easy to Identify.


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

Anyone Got a Good Picture to Enter?
We have a Few Pictures here of Black and White or Sepia for the Moment.
Just Post Your Type of Picture Too.


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

*SEPTEMBER 2011 Picture Competition*

SEPTEMBER 2011 PICTURE COMPETITION

The Latest POLL indicates a TOWN / CITY from Your Layout.

So let's have Your TOWN / CITY Picture/s in this Thread as there is only 29 Days to Go before the End of the Month.

Any Picture of Your Layout or Rolling Stock in a TOWN / CITY will do.

if You are able - Edit the Name of Your Pictures to make it easy to Identify.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll jump in here with my small-town HO layout. A little town square (uhh ... well ... circle, really.)










TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

My diorama from another angle....


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

18 Days to Get Your Town/ City Picture/s in this Competition.
Plenty of Time to Clean and Tidy Your Scene.
Good Luck All. Dave I


----------

